# xorg config

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab mir einen neuen PC zugelegt und Gentoo neu installiert.

verwende dzt.: linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3, gcc 4.4.5

sowie xorg-x11 7.4-r1

also alles aktuelle Versionen wie sie halt so in Stable vorkommen.

Hab jetzt aber Probleme das Verhalten der Maus und des Keyboards

zu kontrollieren.

Wollte mich im Internet über die Gentoo-Documentation

(X-Server HOTOW) schlau machen, aber das Ergebnis war

auch etwas verwirrend.

das deutsche X-Server HOTOW empfiehlt in der /etc/make.conf

  #X11 Settings

  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

zu verwenden.

weiter wird dann auch die Konfiguration von HAL beschrieben

zitat:"Standardmäßig verwendet Xorg HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer)"

und nur in besonders hartnäckigen Fällen soll man 

über /etc/X11/xorg.conf konfigurieren.

im englischen X-Server HOTOW wird auch die Option

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" in der /etc/make.conf empfohlen

von HAL ist aber keine Rede mehr

auch nicht von /etc/X11/xorg.conf

im Notfall sollen dann die Dateien in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

angepasst werden.

Hab in meiner Installation aber kein /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Verzeichnis, sondern ein /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis

dort gibts genau eine Datei mit dem Namen 10-evdev.conf

Kann damit aber nichts anfangen.

Suche jetzt eine Datei in der ich meine Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

z.b. Bildschirmauflösung, Mausgeschwindigkeit und Keyboardbelegung.

Noch eine Frage, was hat es mit INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" auf sich

hab die Option in die /etc/make.conf eingetragen

und der xorg-server startet auch.

allerdings bekomm ich beim beenden von xorg immer die Fehlermeldung:

  Failed to load module "evdev"

Bitte um Hilfe, wie soll ich da jetzt weitermachen ?

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo,

das hier sollte weiter helfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895418.html

HAL gibt es nicht mehr.

Jetzt wird standard mäßig UDEV verwendet.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Christian99

hallo,

also das mit hal ist nicht mehr so ganz der neuste stand, jetzt ist udev aktuell.

das mit der konfiguration erfolgt jetzt in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*

falls das verzeichnis nicht existiert einfach anlegen. da drin werden alle dateien ausgewertet in alphabetischer Reihenfolge.

dateien in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d sind sowas wie die standarteinstellungen. auf jeden fall solltest du da nix dran ändern, da änderungen ohne nachfragen beim emergen überschrieben werden.

wenn du die /etc/make.conf geändert hast, solltest du ein update machen, durch den Eintrag input="evdev" sollte dann das Paket xf86-input-evdev mit reingezogen werden, dann sollte evdev funktionieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* war ich nicht glücklich. Ich verwende weiter die xorg.conf.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Tips,

hab ein /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ Verzeichnis angelegt und

die Datei /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf dorthin kopiert

und dann an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.

d.h. hab alles außer keyboard und pointer(Maus) rausgeschmissen,

denn ich hab kein touchpad, keinen touchscreen und auch kein tablet.

dann noch ein paar Optionen mit rein genommen und es hat funktioniert.

hab jetzt eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf Datei und die schaut so aus

```

# 10-evdev.conf

# Configuration for keyboard and mouse

#

####### Keyboard

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

#

####### Mouse

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

   Option      "Accel"      "on"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

Danke auch für den Tip zum Problem: Failed to load module "evdev"

Jedenfalls geht jetzt alles.

aber die Konfiguration war früher über xorg.conf schon einfacher,

vor allem weil es dazu sehr gute Dokumentationen gibt.

was man von den /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* Dateien nicht behaupten kann,

da kann man u.U. schon lange suchen.

l.g. Oliver

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Eigendlich brauchst du die xorg.conf nicht mehr, udev configuriert den x server automatisch,

xorg.conf oder xorg.conf.d sollten nur in Notfaellen genommen werden, wenn die standardkonfiguration zu Fehlern fuehrt.

oder du sonst nicht zu frieden bist.

Ich habe xorg-server 1.10.3, der macht keine Probleme ohne xorg.conf

----------

